# Help with lee equipment



## deadon40 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm in the process of buying the lee loadmaster ..I got the 40 sw set up
... included 
and want to get what I need to switch to 22 -250 . I wanted to ask what do I need in parts to do a fast switch out .. turrent plate ,and of course the
die set and what else ? 

Also any other things to consider ? collater ......
thanks already rt


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

I am getting a Lee Loadmaster also and although I cannot answer your question yet I would refer you to the following forum for further help: Leeloadmastervideos.com.


----------

